# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Hội Marble Machine Việt Nam

## shinkuto

Chào các Bác, sản phẩm của em mong muốn mọi người tham gia cho ít gạch đá cho nó nóng.

https://www.facebook.com/Green-Marbl...5078338278112/

----------

biết tuốt, buithonamk42, CKD, Gamo, GORLAK, huanpt, hung1706, saudau, thuhanoi, tradacnc, Tuấn

----------


## buithonamk42

Cơ cấu chạy vòng bi rất hay, làm cái này để nó trước bàn làm việc thì tuyệt vời

----------

shinkuto

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái món này cũng kha khá người chơi nên về kỹ thuật có rất nhiều cơ cấu (về cơ cấu em không bàn tới vì hãy để trí tưởng tượng bay xa ạ  :Big Grin: )
Về thẩm mỹ thì em thấy tạm ổn, chăm chút thêm cho ra sản phẩm công nghệ là thu về lúa gạo gòy hehe

----------

shinkuto

----------


## shinkuto

Bác nào dùng face book cho em 1 like để em có động lực phát triển nó tại Việt Nam  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

https://www.facebook.com/Green-Marbl...5078338278112/

----------


## shinkuto

Ôi... em tham gia diễn đàn hơn 1 năm rầu mà vẫn thợ bậc 1. Hôm nay đăng cái video lên thợ thụ bậc 2 luôn. hehe

----------

